# Cnc router choice ...



## batley12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am in the process of choosing an entry level 4x4 feet cnc router . I have been to look at a GMCNC DM 1212 which was quite impressive . My main use for the machine will be repetitive drilling(I make plantation shutters!)and some signage .The machine I looked at had a 2.2KW spindle . Any body familiar with the machine and its possible problems? Its for sale at £3300,less than a year old.Its got Ucancam V9 and NCStudio software with it also . Any help on this machine would be great as I need one quickly and dont want to make a wrong choice .
Steve .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Steve


----------



## batley12 (Aug 27, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Steve


Thanks .I like the website.


----------



## choggard (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there people, I would just like to Introduce myself, the name is Chris I am located in Lacombe alberta, and I am just in the process of chossing a CNC router looking closely at a multicam 7000 machine any thoughts or coomments would be appreciated


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve did you get your machine?


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there, You coud always go for a MAXI-S 1212 from Maxicam UK, a really solid machine for an amazing price!


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

batley12 said:


> I am in the process of choosing an entry level 4x4 feet cnc router . I have been to look at a GMCNC DM 1212 which was quite impressive . My main use for the machine will be repetitive drilling(I make plantation shutters!)and some signage .The machine I looked at had a 2.2KW spindle . Any body familiar with the machine and its possible problems? Its for sale at £3300,less than a year old.Its got Ucancam V9 and NCStudio software with it also . Any help on this machine would be great as I need one quickly and dont want to make a wrong choice .
> Steve .


Please consiter the Carve Wright. Contact me for more information


----------



## nigbing (May 10, 2012)

*Carvewright*



Bradleytavares said:


> Please consiter the Carve Wright. Contact me for more information


Hi Bradley, I'm a complete novice looking at getting my first CNC Router. You mentioned the Care Wright in your post above. Is this available in the UK?

Kind regards,

Nigel


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Please contact Floyd at [email protected] for correct info. It would need special shipping from him in the US. Thanks for your inquery.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

nigbing said:


> Hi Bradley, I'm a complete novice looking at getting my first CNC Router. You mentioned the Care Wright in your post above. Is this available in the UK?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Nigel


CarveWright (LHR Tech) only ships to USA locations so you would need make some kind of special arrangements with someone in the states to get it shipped over to you. They do also sell the machine through the USA military base stores. 

I know that there are people in the UK who do have the machine so there is some what of a support group.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carvewright machines are a great way to get started in CNC. They do have limitations compared to other more advanced CNC machines but will have your turning out nice projects in a fraction of the time. These machines remove most of the math and programming from the process and the software is very intuitive. Have no illusions: this is not "insert the wood and push a button" easy. You have to study the information and there is a learning curve. In the same way I try to test as many routers as possible to be able to assist members with problems I bought a used Craftsman Compucarve version of the CarveWright. It had been refurbished and had only 4 hours of use. Buying one of these machines used greatly reduces the start up cost. Support from LHR is excellent. I think the most important thing I have learned about using one of these machines is to keep them spotlessly clean and properly lubed.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike,

You are dead on about the need to keeping them properly clean and lubed correctly. Being a closed system as such the dust has no place to go but into the working parts of the machine. UNLESS, you have a good dust collection system hooked up to the machine. 

For lubes I have gone strictly to a dry tephlon lube for all of the rails and bearing faces. I would have to check the latest manual to see what it says now, but I used to say a light weight 3-1 oil and we all know how well oil and wood dust are compatible!


----------



## kmwa (Jun 20, 2013)

*Did you get your router ?*



batley12 said:


> I am in the process of choosing an entry level 4x4 feet cnc router . I have been to look at a GMCNC DM 1212 which was quite impressive . My main use for the machine will be repetitive drilling(I make plantation shutters!)and some signage .The machine I looked at had a 2.2KW spindle . Any body familiar with the machine and its possible problems? Its for sale at £3300,less than a year old.Its got Ucancam V9 and NCStudio software with it also . Any help on this machine would be great as I need one quickly and dont want to make a wrong choice .
> Steve .


Hi Steve,
Did you get your CNC router ?
I would like one for my big garage at my new house. I used to program and operate a big wadkin router years ago.
PS. What are plantation shutters 
Kev


----------

